# Sam I Am And Casanova



## SammyNova (Aug 26, 2007)

I got two rats a few days ago as a belated birthday present. Both males named Sam I Am and Casanova.

Sam I Am is the more active one of the two. He likes to hang upside down off the cage roof and climb all over. Oddly enough he's the one that will sit still for his picture to be taken while his brother scrambles for cover. Sam likes to travel on my shoulder.


















Casanova is more laid back than Sammy preferring to chill in the hammock while Sam climbs everywhere. He's a little piglet, he's all over any treats I put in the cage before Sam I Am even realizes what's happening. Cas likes to travel in my sleeve.


















Those are my two new little buddies and I love them!


----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

We can't see your pictures... :-(


----------



## SammyNova (Aug 26, 2007)

Sparker said:


> We can't see your pictures... :-(


I know, I don't know what's wrong. I don't see anything wrong with the codes.


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

You're using HTML. The forum only accepts BBCode. 

photos can be posted with [remove the spaces]

[ img ]http://photo.url.com[ /img ]

Though, you're using Photobucket, so you just need to copy and paste the codes for forums instead of HTML.


----------



## SammyNova (Aug 26, 2007)

Kimmiekins said:


> You're using HTML. The forum only accepts BBCode.
> 
> photos can be posted with [remove the spaces]
> 
> ...


I see. Thanx, I'll get on fixing that.


----------



## nepenthes (Jul 29, 2007)

Cute Rats


----------



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

Cuties!


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

There very cute.


----------

